# Domestic Violence



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Domestic violence is a huge problem here but at last the youth are rising up to tell men it is not acceptable..This is a small film made by students who are desperate to get it aired on tv and world wide via youtube. 


PSADomesticViolence - YouTube


----------

